# Nettoyer une housse Larobe de chez Be.Ez



## Max34 (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà nettoyé sa housse de protection pour MacBook de chez Be.Ez.

Si oui, je voudrais bien savoir comment vous vous y -êtes pris pour nettoyer l'extérieur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## N0SNiid (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Petit up à ce sujet, as tu réussi à trouver une solution pour le lavage de ta housse?

La mienne est noire et blanche et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de les mettre tout simplement en machine histoire de ravigoter le blanc 

Merci!


----------



## kaos (14 Décembre 2011)

Alors oui , les housses passent a la machine sous certaines conditions .

Pas plus de 30°C et surtout avec un essorage délicat genre 400/600 TM pas plus . 
Le tout avec un programme synthétique bien sur .


----------



## N0SNiid (14 Décembre 2011)

Je n'avais plus l'emballage d'origine, merci de m'avoir répondu ! 

Mais 30° ça me semble pas beaucoup pour enlever la crasse...

Encore merci


----------



## kaos (14 Décembre 2011)

tinquiète , les lessives ont un ph suffisant même à basse température , a moins que tu ai nettoyé de l'huile de vidange avec ta housse


----------



## N0SNiid (15 Décembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> tinquiète , les lessives ont un ph suffisant même à basse température , a moins que tu ai nettoyé de l'huile de vidange avec ta housse



ahah non peut-être pas quand même ! Mais j'ai trouvé une housse noire avec les bords blancs et couture blanche, je l'ai trouvé sympa mais finalement, le blanc se salit plutôt vite malgré mes maniaquerie !


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

C'est sûr que le blanc... 

Bref, avec les nouvelles lessives à 30° c'est nettoyé !
Sur certaines il est même inscrit "résultat impécable dès 30°"...


----------



## N0SNiid (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est sûr que le blanc...
> 
> Bref, avec les nouvelles lessives à 30° c'est nettoyé !
> Sur certaines il est même inscrit "résultat impécable dès 30°"...




Oui enfin entre ce qu'ils disent et la vérité...


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Décembre 2011)

Oh ben résultat "impécable" ouais c'est du marketing, mais pour vrai ça nettoie bien à 30°

(depuis que j'ai niqué 1 jean et 1 pull à la machine, je fais que du 30°)


----------



## kaos (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oh ben résultat "impécable" ouais c'est du marketing, mais pour vrai ça nettoie bien à 30°
> 
> (depuis que j'ai niqué 1 jean et 1 pull à la machine, je fais que du 30°)




Idem , et puis mine de rien 10°C de diff , ça fait des économie sur l'année


----------

